# error building kdegraphics4



## ohle (Aug 26, 2010)

Hi.

I get the following problem when building graphics/kdegraphics4


```
In file included from /usr/ports/graphics/kdegraphics4/work/kdegraphics-4.4.5/kruler/krulersystemtray.cpp:16:
/usr/ports/graphics/kdegraphics4/work/kdegraphics-4.4.5/kruler/krulersystemtray.h:21:33: error: kstatusnotifieritem.h: No such file or 
directory
In file included from /usr/ports/graphics/kdegraphics4/work/kdegraphics-4.4.5/kruler/klineal.cpp:50:
/usr/ports/graphics/kdegraphics4/work/kdegraphics-4.4.5/kruler/krulersystemtray.h:21:33: error: kstatusnotifieritem.h: No such file or 
directory
In file included from /usr/ports/graphics/kdegraphics4/work/kdegraphics-4.4.5/kruler/krulersystemtray.cpp:16:
/usr/ports/graphics/kdegraphics4/work/kdegraphics-4.4.5/kruler/krulersystemtray.h:24: error: expected class-name before '{' token
/usr/ports/graphics/kdegraphics4/work/kdegraphics-4.4.5/kruler/krulersystemtray.cpp: In constructor 'KRulerSystemTray::KRulerSystemTray(const 
QString&, QWidget*, KActionCollection*)':
/usr/ports/graphics/kdegraphics4/work/kdegraphics-4.4.5/kruler/krulersystemtray.cpp:22: error: class 'KRulerSystemTray' does not have any field 
named 'KStatusNotifierItem'
/usr/ports/graphics/kdegraphics4/work/kdegraphics-4.4.5/kruler/krulersystemtray.cpp:24: error: 'setIconByName' was not declared in this scope
```
(... and so on)
the offending header file seems to be in /usr/local/kde4/include/knotificationitem-1, but isn't detected.

What's happening here? I'm using 8-stable.

Best regards,
    Ohle


----------



## OH (Aug 26, 2010)

kstatusnotifieritem.h is part of x11/kdelibs4, so I suggest rebuilding that and then retry kdegraphics


----------

